# Mortice and tenon jig



## thecoder (8 Nov 2011)

Does anyone know of a jig that cuts both mortise and tenon on the router table please.


----------



## Eric The Viking (8 Nov 2011)

Not for the router table as such, but Steve M. has a really good design for a benchtop (vice mounted) jig, using a hand-held router. 

He's also got a tenon jig/system for the bandsaw, but oddly it doesn't do mortices :roll:

Being serious for a sec, the bandsaw one is really quick to use (if you _have_ got a bandsaw), and I'd heartily recommend it. I haven't made the benchtop one, but he uses it in several of his YouTube videos. Might be worth a look.

E.


----------



## thecoder (8 Nov 2011)

Eric The Viking":21fu3bnj said:


> Not for the router table as such, but Steve M. has a really good design for a benchtop (vice mounted) jig, using a hand-held router.
> 
> He's also got a tenon jig/system for the bandsaw, but oddly it doesn't do mortices :roll:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Eric I will take a butchers..

Dave


----------

